# Eating 10" bass....



## dark ice (May 21, 2003)

I have not eaten largemouth bass, i do catch and release 'em.
Looking at dnr REGS i noticed a number of lakes with 10 " bass limit, instead of 14"
Think these smaller fish might be good eating as gills?
Maybe the type of lake and water might affect taste also?:sad:
Iguess i could just fry up a couple...

di


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

They are bland. Better than not having any fish to eat, though.


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

I've heard of people eating them, but there is no way I could do it myself. It's like eating garbage to me.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends on the lake - if it is clean and cool, they are fine. Dark and dirty water makes them taste like mud and the flesh is soft.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Where do you find the info on which lakes are allowing 10" catch? I looked but no luck.


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

we eat bass on our lake ,we cut off the top part of fillet at mud line .taste great ,at a fisg fry some thought it was cod.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

My neighbor gutted and scaled some 10"er's last year, he cooked 'em whole, on an open fire... all I can say is... EVERY misconception I ever had about eating bass went right out the door. Best fish I ever ate in my life.


----------



## DougM (Dec 28, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> My neighbor gutted and scaled some 10"er's last year, he cooked 'em whole, on an open fire... all I can say is... EVERY misconception I ever had about eating bass went right out the door. Best fish I ever ate in my life.


 Maybe it was more of what you were washing them down with :lol:


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

portagelaker said:


> I've heard of people eating them, but there is no way I could do it myself. It's like eating garbage to me.


 I second this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DougM said:


> Maybe it was more of what you were washing them down with :lol:


:evil: No,, it wasn't even that. We had just finished eating dinner when he brought it over. I was stuffed and this thing_ looked _TERRIBLE, eyes and head still intact.. Seriously,, it was that good. Totally blindsided me,,, even my wife tried it and liked it.


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> :evil: No,, it wasn't even that. We had just finished eating dinner when he brought it over. I was stuffed and this thing_ looked _TERRIBLE, eyes and head still intact.. Seriously,, it was that good. Totally blindsided me,,, even my wife tried it and liked it.


 
:16suspect


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

portagelaker said:


> :16suspect


:lol: I'm serious PL..... :lol:

I _used_ to say the same things that I'm reading in these posts..


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

growing up in PA, we fished a small-ish river all the time. We'd catch smallies and eat them. It was a pretty clean river. Maybe I just didn't know better. I've had bass fresh. Like caught in the afternoon and on the frying pan 2 hours later while camping and it was good.


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

Bass cooks very fast and it's easy to over cook it. Cooked right, it's very good. Over cooked, not so good.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

We eat bass from our pond. They taste good. We soak them in milk overnight, though.


----------



## Smen (Apr 26, 2008)

I worked with a guy last summer said to crush up cheeseit's and coat the bass in them and fry them. I dont eat bass just because it's just as easy to catch the perch and walleye and that is just how I was raised but if you guy's eat them would somebody try this cheesit thing and tell me how it is it's not the first time ive been told about it. Im curious to see how it is Iwould try it but I realy dont bass fish but if it's delicious I mite.


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

portagelaker said:


> I've heard of people eating them, but there is no way I could do it myself. It's like eating garbage to me.


We eat em. When we put out a fry of walleye and bass mixed, I have never heard anyone say one piece tastes better or worse than the other. They walleye and bass both eat basically the same diet so why do you call one garbage?

Marty


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Big bluegills. We used to eat them all the time when I was a kid. I lost my taste for them. Besides, I'd rather just make them late for an appointment than put them in front of the Samurai.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

ESOX said:


> I'd rather just make them late for an appointment than put them in front of the Samurai.


 I think I may spend the night meditating on that statement. Never heard that one before.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Smen said:


> I worked with a guy last summer said to crush up cheeseit's and coat the bass in them and fry them. I dont eat bass just because it's just as easy to catch the perch and walleye and that is just how I was raised but if you guy's eat them would somebody try this cheesit thing and tell me how it is it's not the first time ive been told about it. Im curious to see how it is Iwould try it but I realy dont bass fish but if it's delicious I mite.


I've done it. They taste alright like that. The funny part is, they look like those "goldfish" cracker snacks.. except a lot bigger..:lol:


----------

